
Small stickers on ground trick Tesla autopilot into steering into opposing lane - jacquesm
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/31/mote-in-cars-eye.html
======
hbarka
[https://m.xkcd.com/1958/](https://m.xkcd.com/1958/)

